# Suche neues Smartphone



## Gamer090 (22. September 2017)

Hi zusammen

Suche ein neues Smartphone und es sollte folgende Punkte erfüllen:


Kein Android, habe Android noch nie gemocht (Hatte mal eins mit Android und mochte es nicht)
Kein iOS, habe es ebenfalls noch nie gemocht (iOS habe ich mir auch angeschaut und es gefällt mir immer noch nicht)
Robust, soll mehrere Stürze auf den Boden aushalten oder auch als Wurfgeschoss dienen 
Standby Zeit von 600h+ (Ich nutze es nicht 24h täglich und habe kein Bock es ständig aufladen zu müssen)
Bis zu 250€

Optional:


Wechselbarer Akku, aber nicht so schlimm wenn es nicht möglich ist, so wäre es einfacher den Akku zu wechseln falls doch mal was ist.

Vielen Dank im Voraus


----------



## BosnaMaster (22. September 2017)

Hallo,

Kein Android, kein iOS = kein Smartphone.  So einfach ist das heute. xD

MS bringt nix neues. Blackberry setzt auch auf Android.

Puhhh wird verdammt schwierig. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (23. September 2017)

Vllt das Lumia 830....allerdings finde ich die Kombination aus Smartphone und Wurfgeschoss schwierig


----------



## Gamer090 (23. September 2017)

BosnaMaster schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Kein Android, kein iOS = kein Smartphone.  So einfach ist das heute. xD
> 
> ...



Das OS ist mir ja egal, nur kein iOS und Android, aktuell nutze ich ein Nokia Lumia 730.


Einwegkartoffel schrieb:


> Vllt das Lumia 830....allerdings finde ich die Kombination aus Smartphone und Wurfgeschoss schwierig



Schaue ich mir mal genauer an, gibt es aktuell nur bei Amazon, hmm..., weiss nicht ob gebrauchte Smartphones wirklich so gut sind, bis jetzt habe ich immer neu gekauft. Ach komm, du kannst doch jedes Smartphone als Wurfgeschoss verwenden, bei manchen geht es beim zweiten mal einfach kaputt und du brauchst einen Stein. 

Mein Favorit wäre das CAT S40 oder S41, aber beide haben Android am laufen und ein anderes OS drauf flashen ist immer ein Risiko, falls es OS gibt die mit der CPU und der Rest der Hardware klar kommen.


----------



## azzih (23. September 2017)

So ein Smartphone gibt es nicht. iOS und Andoid decken ca. 99% des Smartphonemarktes ab. Wird dir schlich nix anderes übrig bleiben als dir davon eins zu nehmen. Vor allem sind moderne Android Versionen nicht mehr mit den verbuggten Android 2er/3er Dingern von früher vergleichbar.  Für 250€kriegst du sowieso ausser dem IPhone SE kein neues Apple Gerät.

Bei Stürzen kann jedes Smartphone kaputt gehen, kann immer dumm Fallen. Ist halt deine Verantwortung vernünftig damit umzugehn oder eben entsprechende Hüllen zu nützen.

600h Standby kannst du bei jedem Smartphone vergessen, gibt es nicht wird es nicht geben. 3-4 Tage wenn man es nicht oder kaum nutzt sehe ich so als Maximum, danach muss es immer geladen werden. Kauf dir halt eine Powerbank dann kannst du es auch 2x unterwegs wieder betanken wenn nötig.


----------



## Gamer090 (23. September 2017)

azzih schrieb:


> So ein Smartphone gibt es nicht. iOS und Andoid decken ca. 99% des Smartphonemarktes ab. Wird dir schlich nix anderes übrig bleiben als dir davon eins zu nehmen. Vor allem sind moderne Android Versionen nicht mehr mit den verbuggten Android 2er/3er Dingern von früher vergleichbar.  Für 250€kriegst du sowieso ausser dem IPhone SE kein neues Apple Gerät.
> 
> Bei Stürzen kann jedes Smartphone kaputt gehen, kann immer dumm Fallen. Ist halt deine Verantwortung vernünftig damit umzugehn oder eben entsprechende Hüllen zu nützen.
> 
> 600h Standby kannst du bei jedem Smartphone vergessen, gibt es nicht wird es nicht geben. 3-4 Tage wenn man es nicht oder kaum nutzt sehe ich so als Maximum, danach muss es immer geladen werden. Kauf dir halt eine Powerbank dann kannst du es auch 2x unterwegs wieder betanken wenn nötig.



600h Standy soll ich bei jedem vergessen? Ich bitte dich, informiere dich erstmal bevor du sowas schreibst!


----------



## Schwarzseher (23. September 2017)

Nokia Lumia 930 schwarz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Oder etwas mehr investieren und das 950 gönnen was sehr gut ist.
Microsoft Lumia 950 schwarz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Lumia 950 - Smartphone - Microsoft

Edit: Oder warten bis was neues kommt.Selbst MS hat ein Comeback angekündigt,ob das kommen wird muss man halt abwarten.


----------



## Gamer090 (23. September 2017)

Schwarzseher schrieb:


> Nokia Lumia 930 schwarz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> Oder etwas mehr investieren und das 950 gönnen was sehr gut ist.
> Microsoft Lumia 950 schwarz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> Lumia 950 - Smartphone - Microsoft



Schaue ich mir mal an, hatte die 900er Serie der Lumias ganz vergessen.


----------



## Schwarzseher (23. September 2017)

Ich nutze selber ein 925 was aber schon eine ältere Baureihe ist und nur mit Windows 8 läuft.Der Akku ist leider fest verbaut und auch der Ram lässt sich nicht erweitern.Ansonsten bin ich zufrieden damit.Bin aber auch kein Smartphone Junkie der das Ding ständig am Ohr hat
Mein Bruder hat aber das 950 und das ist schon sehr gut.Kabeloses aufladen,gute Kamera und Win 10.Akku kann getauscht werden.


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (23. September 2017)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> 600h Standy soll ich bei jedem vergessen? Ich bitte dich, informiere dich erstmal bevor du sowas schreibst!



Naja, zwischen Herstellerangaben und der Realität liegen halt manchmal Welten  600h hab ich persönlich noch nie mit irgendeinem Telefon - Smartphone hin oder her - geschafft und kenne auch niemanden, der das geschafft hat. Von daher bin ich schon gespannt drauf, für welches Gerät du dich entscheiden wirst


----------



## Gamer090 (29. September 2017)

Was haltet ihr vom Bootmanager? Der soll auf der Speicherkatze das speichern und booten von bis zu 5 OS erlauben, klingt alles ganz gut ich müsste Theoretisch nur ein passendes OS finden das die CPU unterstützt und mir gefällt. 

In der Praxis sieht es natürlich anders aus und ich muss es einfach testen um zu sehen ob es läuft oder nicht.


----------



## Martina79 (11. Oktober 2017)

Die robustesten Modelle sind wahrscheinlich die von CAT. Sind zwar nicht vergleichbar mit Apple und Co., aber als Wurfgeschoss würden sie vermutlich am ehesten halten.  Wenn der Akku lange halten soll, kannst du dich von allen Geräten mit großen Displays verabschieden, da dies den meisten Akku zieht. Kleine Displays ziehen weniger Strom und gehen auch nicht so schnell kaputt.


----------

